# Trilene XT vs. XL



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I had some 6 lb XT on my spinning reel that I liked alot, but when it came time to re-spool I figured heavier might be better with the hybrid run, so I got 8 lb XL (which has the same diameter of the 6 lb XT). Well it feels like 8 lb line, but it is WAY more brittle than the lighter XT. When I try to pull my hooks free of a snag with the 8 lb XL, the line breaks at the knot fairly easily; where as with the 6 lb XT I would usually be able to bend the hook free before the line snapped, and would sometimes get cuts on my hand from the line. It just seems weird to me, but maybe I just got a bad batch? I was thinking about going back to XT, but maybe I'll try another brand. Anyone else have experiences with both?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

XT is extra tough which is why 6# is the same dia as the 8# XL (extra limp). If you wanted heavier you should have gone to the 8# XT.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The XT is supposed to be more abrasion resistant, but 8 lb is 8 lb...


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

8lb. is not 8lb. When you see a line labeled 8lb. test, it tells you that fresh undamaged line breaks at or above 8lb. of tension. If you perform breakage tests, you'll find that the actual breaking strength of the line is significantly higher than you would expect from the label. You could call 3/8" steel cable 8lb. test if you wanted and it would be okay. If you ever find a line labeled as line class, it will break at or below the advertised breaking strength.

Joe


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright let me rephrase. I guess I am upset because the 6 lb XT withstood far more lbs of pressure than the 8 lb XL, which is rated to withstand more.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think you may have just got a spool of old line or just as you put it a bad batch. 8 lb xl should be as strong as 8 lb xt. the only thing is the xt will stand up to abraision alot better than the xl. xl is made more for casting in open water where theres not alot of snags and underbrush. 

i just like the xl for crappie fishing and where long casts are needed. if im bass fishing around tree tops and such things then the xt is a better line. i have started using 20 lb braid for bass fishing in medium cover and i like to use 50 lb in real heave cover or lilly pads. at first i didnt think the bass would hit on this heavy line. but it doesnt seen to have hurt anything when fishing cover. this has just been tested a few times. im sure there may be times when the fish gets line shy and doesnt hit on the heavy braid.

so if your getting hung up alot or dragging your line over rocks or brush then your probably nicking the xl line and causing weak spots. you might want to go with 8 lb xt and see how it works for you.
sherman


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> XT is extra tough which is why 6# is the same dia as the 8# XL (extra limp). If you wanted heavier you should have gone to the 8# XT.


What he said


----------

